# First attempt at Bacon



## mbassom (Oct 3, 2020)

Dry cured 7 days, Smoked with applewood at 200 until IT 150 (about 3 hours). Left in fridge 2 days. 

Came out really well for my first time I think. It was a tad salty but not too salty to eat. Has a nice smoky flavor. 

Excuse the fine china.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 3, 2020)

Looks pretty darn good to me!
Al


----------



## mbassom (Oct 3, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Looks pretty darn good to me!
> Al



Thanks Al!


----------



## wazzuqer (Oct 3, 2020)

Nice color wish I had some


----------



## mbassom (Oct 4, 2020)

wazzuqer said:


> Nice color wish I had some



Thanks Wazzuqer


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 4, 2020)

Looks good.
Next time after curing and rinse cut a little slice off and fry it to check salt content if to much soak it for an hour and check it again. I usually change the water at a half hour. You can repeat until the salt content is to your liking then let it dry maybe in front of a fan then smoke as normal


----------



## Steve H (Oct 4, 2020)

Looks very good. As piney suggested. Rinse and and fry a piece to test for salt level. I usually brine for at least 10 days. Normally 12. But. Then again. I have yet to hot smoke bacon. And it looks really good.


----------



## mbassom (Oct 4, 2020)

pineywoods said:


> Looks good.
> Next time after curing and rinse cut a little slice off and fry it to check salt content if to much soak it for an hour and check it again. I usually change the water at a half hour. You can repeat until the salt content is to your liking then let it dry maybe in front of a fan then smoke as normal



Thanks for the suggestion I will definitely do that next time.


----------



## mbassom (Oct 4, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Looks very good. As piney suggested. Rinse and and fry a piece to test for salt level. I usually brine for at least 10 days. Normally 12. But. Then again. I have yet to hot smoke bacon. And it looks really good.



Thanks, I may try a longer cure next time. Just set myself up with a fridge for curing so it's not in the way in the regular fridge.


----------



## Steve H (Oct 4, 2020)

mbassom said:


> Thanks, I may try a longer cure next time. Just set myself up with a fridge for curing so it's not in the way in the regular fridge.


Having a project fridge is handy alright. Just don't let it get filled with beer instead meat! That gets to be a problem here!


----------



## Braz (Oct 4, 2020)

Ain't no bacon better 'n homemade bacon. I like to do cold smoked - Bear's "Extra Smokey" recipe is a good one. There are others as well.
I seem to have lost my project fridge. With Covid we have been limiting our grocery trips but when we do go we bulk buy and that fridge space gets filled with the overflow from the main fridge.

Wear your mask, wash frequently, socially distance. Let's beat this thing.


----------



## mbassom (Oct 4, 2020)

Braz said:


> Ain't no bacon better 'n homemade bacon. I like to do cold smoked - Bear's "Extra Smokey" recipe is a good one. There are others as well.
> I seem to have lost my project fridge. With Covid we have been limiting our grocery trips but when we do go we bulk buy and that fridge space gets filled with the overflow from the main fridge.
> 
> Wear your mask, wash frequently, socially distance. Let's beat this thing.



I don't have a cold smoker attachment yet (it's on my list). I'll look up Bear's Extra Smokey recipe for next time.


----------



## Steve H (Oct 4, 2020)

For cold smoking you can keep it simple. And somewhat cheap. By using the A-Maze-N tray or tube with pellets. Do a search for it here. I use this for both hot and cold smoking by adding a mail box mod to my smoker.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Oct 4, 2020)

Looks great! Welcome to the addiction.
I use the EQ method where total salt and sugar are figured for meat weight. Takes a bit longer in the cure stage, but never over salty or too sweet. 
I prefer to cold smoke, then finish with hot smoke, but I think smoking Is a personal preference thing.
Welcome aboard.


----------



## mbassom (Oct 4, 2020)

Steve H said:


> For cold smoking you can keep it simple. And somewhat cheap. By using the A-Maze-N tray or tube with pellets. Do a search for it here. I use this for both hot and cold smoking by adding a mail box mod to my smoker.



I have been looking into that, thanks.



SmokinEdge said:


> Looks great! Welcome to the addiction.
> I use the EQ method where total salt and sugar are figured for meat weight. Takes a bit longer in the cure stage, but never over salty or too sweet.
> I prefer to cold smoke, then finish with hot smoke, but I think smoking Is a personal preference thing.
> Welcome aboard.



Thanks!


----------



## iceman6409 (Dec 2, 2020)

Hello everyone.  I am basically a newbie to smoking meat.  Just got a Pitboss 700FB pellet smoker a few months ago.  Been having good results so far.  I am ready to attemp, at some point in the near future, making homemade bacon from pork belly.  I have watched a few videos and read a little so far on the process.  For me I would like to start out very simple to get the process down and then experiment further from there.  I purchased a trimmed pork belly, which is currently in the freezer.  I can't remember the exact weight but I think it is between 3-5 pounds.  What I am most interested in from you good people is a simple starter recipe.  I can hot smoke on the smoker or I do have a smoke tube for cold smoking.  I would prefer to hot smoke but I am very open to all suggestions.  I get the whole part about putting the rub on and then in a plastic bag, throw it in the fridge for a week(ish), turning it over once per day, rinse with water, fry up a small piece to check saltiness, if needed put in water for 1-2 more hours and test again until to my liking, let dry for a few hours or so and then smoke until 150IT.  What I would really would like help with is a simple recipe to start with


----------



## daspyknows (Dec 2, 2020)

I just put a pork belly in a wet brine using the Pops recipe.  This will be my first try at bacon too.


----------



## iceman6409 (Dec 3, 2020)

The pops recipe?  What is that?



daspyknows said:


> I just put a pork belly in a wet brine using the Pops recipe.  This will be my first try at bacon too.


 recipe


----------



## daspyknows (Dec 3, 2020)

iceman6409 said:


> The pops recipe?  What is that?
> 
> 
> recipe








						Pops6927's Wet Curing Brine
					

real simple curing brine:   for every 1 gallon of water, add:  1/3 - 1 cup sea salt (depending if you're on a lo-salt diet)  1 cup granulated sugar or Splenda174  1 cup brown sugar or Splenda174 brown sugar mix  1 tbsp cure no. 1 pink salt  stir thoroughly until clear amber color, pour over...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------

